# Which dog food are you switching to?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sticking with what we are using. I confirmed it was made in the company's own plant. It's the only food that really works for Toby, so I'm reluctant to change it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The food Tucker is on is Canadian made in its own plant so I won't be switching. 

Reece will be staying on her food as well unless something happens with Pedigree!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm sticking with what we are using. I confirmed it was made in the company's own plant. It's the only food that really works for Toby, so I'm reluctant to change it.


Since it's working for Toby and you've confirmed it's safe, I wouldn't switch either. 

It is scary with all the recalls, I'm getting to ready to check on the brand I'm currently using because I need to go buy more.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm sticking with what we are using. I confirmed it was made in the company's own plant. It's the only food that really works for Toby, so I'm reluctant to change it.


Would you mind posting the brand? I posted this thread to try to get a list of brands that are still safe. Thanks


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sticking with Natures Domain at this time. It's made by Diamond, but my dogs are doing very well on it. If the recall is expanded, I will look into changing then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im using Innova Evo.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Blue Wilderness
Max likes it and so far, no recall


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldhaven said:


> Would you mind posting the brand? I posted this thread to try to get a list of brands that are still safe. Thanks


My Roxy and Remy are on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. 

I just checked, as of yet, no recall. 

Here's a link to recent recall info at the FDA for Animals:

Recalls & Withdrawals


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

When I give Lola dry it is EVO low calorie formula. Most of the time she is on totally raw. She is doing very well on this combination.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Precise Foundation


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> Would you mind posting the brand? I posted this thread to try to get a list of brands that are still safe. Thanks


You can PM me if you are interested. I don't need any second guessing by self-appointed nutrition police on the forum.


----------



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just switched my "kids" to Canidae All Phases of Life food. I mixed it with their old food for two days. Now they have had diarrehha since Friday morning. I'm guessing it is from the change in food, but how long will it last? They don't seem to feel bad. They just have really liquidy stools about every 3-4 hours. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> You can PM me if you are interested. I don't need any second guessing by self-appointed nutrition police on the forum.


I know what you mean! I hate that!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sticking with wellness lamb, barley, and salmon for my two


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sticking with Iams which I have never had a problem with for the last 12 years.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> You can PM me if you are interested. I don't need any second guessing by self-appointed nutrition police on the forum.


I completely understand. I just PM'd you. Wouldn't it be nice to have just one thread where we could just exchange ideas and relay information without the fear of being judged.:wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I'm sticking with Iams which I have never had a problem with for the last 12 years.


My first dog ate Iams for 13 1/2 years--did pretty well on it I guess.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've just switched mine back to Wellness. Not the Wellness effected by the recall. My understanding is that with the exception of the puppy food, Wellness is made in it's own plant.
My local pet store is on facebook and keeps tabs of all recalls. So far, they don't receive shipments from the plant in question.

Here's a map of the recall, so far nothing too much in the Western US










http://diamondpetrecall.com/recall-home/


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Z&Z's Mom said:


> Hi everyone. I just switched my "kids" to Canidae All Phases of Life food. I mixed it with their old food for two days. Now they have had diarrehha since Friday morning. I'm guessing it is from the change in food, but how long will it last? They don't seem to feel bad. They just have really liquidy stools about every 3-4 hours. Any help is appreciated.


Canidae is on recall:no: and ur in Florida!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I've just switched mine back to Wellness. Not the Wellness effected by the recall. My understanding is that with the exception of the puppy food, Wellness is made in it's own plant.
> My local pet store is on facebook and keeps tabs of all recalls. So far, they don't receive shipments from the plant in question.
> 
> Here's a map of the recall, so far nothing too much in the Western US
> ...


Just be aware they may be an upcoming recall of some Wellness senior formulations. They are doing tests now.


----------



## Z&Z's Mom (Apr 30, 2012)

*Canidae on recall???*



oakleysmommy said:


> Canidae is on recall:no: and ur in Florida!


Sorry! I'm new at this. I looked Canidae up on the reviews and it is a 5*, so how do I find out what is being recalled? And what does being in Florida have to do withs it? I need help. I don't want my kids to be sick!!

Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Just be aware they may be an upcoming recall of some Wellness senior formulations. They are doing tests now.


They are on the normal super5 mix chicken. I think, anyways its the purple bag!
Like I said, my pet store is really keeping up to date and on top of the recalls. I'll keep checking myself, but suspect they will post it before I find it on my own.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Z&Z's Mom said:


> Sorry! I'm new at this. I looked Canidae up on the reviews and it is a 5*, so how do I find out what is being recalled? And what does being in Florida have to do withs it? I need help. I don't want my kids to be sick!!
> 
> Thanks.


The Canidae All life stages, is part of the recall. Florida is one of the states effected by the recall.
Canidae is a perfectly fine food, it just happens to be part of this recall
CANIDAE Dog Food Recall | Steve Dale's Pet World


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

fostermom said:


> I'm sticking with Natures Domain at this time. It's made by Diamond, but my dogs are doing very well on it. If the recall is expanded, I will look into changing then.


I received a phone message from Costco, Nature Domain Salmon and Sweet Potatoes is on the list. They are offering money back by returning the remainder of the bag. I had recently switched from Kirkland Lamb and Rice, to this, now what.....my poor puppies tummies!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I received a phone message from Costco, Nature Domain Salmon and Sweet Potatoes is on the list. They are offering money back by returning the remainder of the bag. I had recently switched from Kirkland Lamb and Rice, to this, now what.....my poor puppies tummies!


Oh that stinks. I'm so sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Z&Z's Mom said:


> Sorry! I'm new at this. I looked Canidae up on the reviews and it is a 5*, so how do I find out what is being recalled? And what does being in Florida have to do withs it? I need help. I don't want my kids to be sick!!
> 
> Thanks.


You can also go to the FDA's website-
Here's the link for current recalls I posted on the first page of this thread.

Recalls & Withdrawals

Check the bag of Canidae you have on the link provided in the post-there's info how to see if the bag you have is affected.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm facing this problem too. Just switched my boy from Fromm to TOTW cos' we can't get Fromm at all at where we're relocating to. I would have loved to stick to Fromm. Though the TOTW in Texas is not affected by the recall, I'm very wary of it now. Gotta research all over again to see which is good. I've half the mind to switch to wellness but seems that wellness hasn't been too honest about some things?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been using Nutro-Ultra Holistic Adult and have had no problems.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sticking with the brand that has worked for my dogs for years. If I hear differently regarding problems with it I will have to re-consider but so far it is not on the listed recalls.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Luccagr said:


> I've half the mind to switch to wellness but seems that wellness hasn't been too honest about some things?


I just switched back to Wellness, what's going on with them?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I just switched back to Wellness, what's going on with them?


About 3 weeks ago, when the Diamond recalls first started happening, I called Wellness and asked point blank if they had an association with Diamond. The CSR assured me they didn't.....oops, then why recall the Puppy Formula, which is manufactured by Diamond and not in Wellness' Indiana plant? I considered that a bold faced lie, so I called again today, and well, "technically", it wasn't a lie, the CSR just didn't elaborate enough--they severed their relationship completely on March 1, 2012. Wellness has a new manufacturing plant in Indiana and is moving all production there; however, they still had a few lines produced by Diamond in one of their plants. When I called today, the person I spoke with (HR, not a CSR--due to high volume of calls) told me that everything is now produced in Indiana, but the company was looking at their Senior Chicken, Lamb and Fish and making a determination on a recall of that as well. I'm not sure if that is one formula or several formulas. So, there "might" be another recall down the pike. I'm not sure what the production dates are involved in the recall either, but I "assume" they would be before 3/1/12, unless Wellness is using some creative cover again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'll keep an eye on it. Luckily we're not on puppy or senior formula!
For me, if they recall the Super5mix chicken, I have a dilemma, I switched them back to it because we're trying to get poor Bear's diahrrea under control. She has hemangiosarcoma and is going through chemo so I'd really like to avoid a food change to an untested (by her in healthier days) food!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> Thanks! I'll keep an eye on it. Luckily we're not on puppy or senior formula!
> For me, if they recall the Super5mix chicken, I have a dilemma, I switched them back to it because we're trying to get poor Bear's diahrrea under control. She has hemangiosarcoma and is going through chemo so I'd really like to avoid a food change to an untested (by her in healthier days) food!


I'm going to PM you.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Im switching to Go Natural Chicken, vegetables and fruits From the Go Grain Free. A bit easy on the pocket


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why would you switch if the dog is doing well on the food and the recalls are not based on something that could harm the dog?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am staying with Wellness Core. It is not made by Diamond but by American Nutrition (American Nutrition Home) as per an e-mail answer I received today from Wellness.

I would have considered Solid Gold Sundancer (made by Crosswind Petfoods, Inc. | Crosswind Industries, Inc. as per an e-mail from Solid Gold today) if Core had been made by Diamond at the Gaston, SC plant.


----------



## Iggy987 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was feeding Cider Natural Balance Potato and Duck. I'm switching her to Acana Pacifica even though the above food was not specifically recalled. I am not comfortable with it any more.:no:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I received a phone message from Costco, Nature Domain Salmon and Sweet Potatoes is on the list. They are offering money back by returning the remainder of the bag. I had recently switched from Kirkland Lamb and Rice, to this, now what.....my poor puppies tummies!


I had two calls from Costco, too. But the lot that I am feeding my dogs is not in the recall and I won't be switching them unless they recall all of the Natures Domain that's out there. They are doing fabulous on it and I don't see a reason to change them from what they are doing so well on. As I said in another thread, I have been feeding my dogs raw chicken every other night for several months. If I was going to be worried about salmonella, I would have worried about it in feeding them the chicken. I wash my hands very regularly and clean things with disinfectant wipes. 

We did return the bag of TOTW that we were feeding the cats that was on the recall list and swapped it for a bag of Felidae. I would have just swapped it with another bag of TOTW, but they didn't have any.


----------



## Buddha and Emma (May 5, 2012)

I feed Natures Domain as well. Grain-Free is the ONLY way to go if you dont want allergies (ear infections, chewing etc) )

Kristen


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I feed Eukanuba.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Luccagr said:


> I'm facing this problem too. Just switched my boy from Fromm to TOTW cos' we can't get Fromm at all at where we're relocating to. I would have loved to stick to Fromm. Though the TOTW in Texas is not affected by the recall, I'm very wary of it now. Gotta research all over again to see which is good. I've half the mind to switch to wellness but seems that wellness hasn't been too honest about some things?


 
Fromm is available from many online sites. I like Mr Chewy's.com Free shipping over $49 and 15% off today. Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Duck & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food


----------



## jaxx_n_gunner (Jan 28, 2010)

We use Purina Pro-Plan selects... never had a problem with recalls, and our boys are nice and healthy.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> About 3 weeks ago, when the Diamond recalls first started happening, I called Wellness and asked point blank if they had an association with Diamond. The CSR assured me they didn't.....oops, then why recall the Puppy Formula, which is manufactured by Diamond and not in Wellness' Indiana plant? I considered that a bold faced lie, so I called again today, and well, "technically", it wasn't a lie, the CSR just didn't elaborate enough--they severed their relationship completely on March 1, 2012. Wellness has a new manufacturing plant in Indiana and is moving all production there; however, they still had a few lines produced by Diamond in one of their plants. When I called today, the person I spoke with (HR, not a CSR--due to high volume of calls) told me that everything is now produced in Indiana, but the company was looking at their Senior Chicken, Lamb and Fish and making a determination on a recall of that as well. I'm not sure if that is one formula or several formulas. So, there "might" be another recall down the pike. I'm not sure what the production dates are involved in the recall either, but I "assume" they would be before 3/1/12, unless Wellness is using some creative cover again.


Not cool, at all. That is what upsets me the most about all of this. The dishonesty and trying to cover their butts without regard to our dogs health or ours.  Sure, recalls are going to happen, but nip it in the bud as soon as you know there is a problem and don't allow others to pay for your mistakes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Megora said:


> Why would you switch if the dog is doing well on the food and the recalls are not based on something that could harm the dog?


 
There ARE reports of dogs becoming ill and even dying. HUGE Diamond food recall - Kirkland, Taste of the Wild, and Many More! | Veterinary News Dogs CAN suffer from salmonella poisoning... see the article.


http://www.vetinfo.com/salmonella-food-poisoning-in-dogs.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If the food you want is not available locally, do check Amazon. They provide free shipping on most dog food and they carry a lot of good brands.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My Roxy and Remy are on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach.
> 
> I just checked, as of yet, no recall.
> 
> ...


This is what I got Henry in place of Premium Edge. How do you and your dogs like it? Everything else that'd I like to try is just a little too expensive for our budget. This food is slightly more expensive, but still within my budget.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of going with Earthborn 6 Fish for Shadow and keeping Tucker on Fromm.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There ARE reports of dogs becoming ill and even dying. HUGE Diamond food recall - Kirkland, Taste of the Wild, and Many More! | Veterinary News Dogs CAN suffer from salmonella poisoning... see the article.


I didn't realize there were any confirmed cases of dogs becoming ill and dying. Have there been? In that article it's comments, but I don't know if you could go on comments alone without a necropsy or tests proving that it was in fact the food? 

The only reason why I point that out is that for every dog food out there you will find somebody writing about how the dog food made their dog deathly ill. Dog food is the first thing people think of when there might be other things going on. 

I'm just saying I'm not sure if I would panic just yet if it's just salmonella that hasn't been found in all of the brands being preemptively recalled. 

Everything I've read about salmonella and dogs, particularly on raw food advocate websites is that what causes food poisoning for people (eating raw meat) rarely affects dogs the same way. There was one article from 2003 where they fed salmonella tainted food to puppies to see how it would affect them, and these puppies did not get sick.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

A woman on the lab forum is being interviewed tonite at her house by CBS news. All 3 of her dogs fell ill her vet said it is indeed the food. She has been through a lot trying to get diamond to come clean they haven't. So yes the food is to blame.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As said in the article, dogs can suffer from salmonella with high fever, vomiting, and bloody diarrhea and severe cases can necessitate hospitalization with IV fluids and supportive care. From some of the other forums I've read, there have been people with sick dogs for several months which is resolved when food is changed. There has been a buzz that there was a recall on the horizon because of the rash of sick dogs. It's very hard to confirm cases related to food as evidenced by earlier recalls ( the BB vitamin D fiasco, and the current ongoing jerky treat fiasco). I would bet as this recall evolves and more people become aware, there will be testing of some dogs to confirm the transmission but I don't know if we're at that point. Time will tell I hope.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Solid Gold now too I just posted a new thread


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As said in another thread, I don't think this is anywhere near done. Scary, scary, scary.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

You are right..this is out of control now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One of my FB friends grand-dog was at the vets with bloody diarrhea and vomiting.... confirmed salmonella. He had been fed TOTW.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> As said in the article, dogs can suffer from salmonella with high fever, vomiting, and bloody diarrhea and severe cases can necessitate hospitalization with IV fluids and supportive care. From some of the other forums I've read, there have been people with sick dogs for several months which is resolved when food is changed.


But there haven't been any confirmed cases yet, though... right? The only confirmed cases of food-poisoning that I saw were people. I could have sworn I read that there were no reported cases of dogs getting sick. 

Dogs can suffer gastroenteritis from salmonella. But have there been any confirmed cases beyond what is reported on forums? I tend to take comments on forums or food lists with a grain of salt because every brand of dog food out there has somebody saying it killed their dog or made their dog extremely ill.

This salmonella thing is vastly different from the toxic mold back in 2005 with Diamond foods. And it is vastly different from the vitamin overdose in that other brand. Those two cases had reported and confirmed cases of pets getting ill and actually dying.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

We use Canidae All Life Stages, which Poppy (our previous dog) thrived on. We used to get so many comments about how great her coat was. Sadie also seems to love it, and is doing well on it. Luckily, our bag didn't need to be recalled (it didn't contain the numbers and letters that we would use to identify it as one of the bags that was made there) but I'm keeping my eye out for updates as Canidae was part of the recall.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> But there haven't been any confirmed cases yet, though... right? The only confirmed cases of food-poisoning that I saw were people. I could have sworn I read that there were no reported cases of dogs getting sick.
> 
> Dogs can suffer gastroenteritis from salmonella. But have there been any confirmed cases beyond what is reported on forums?
> 
> This salmonella thing is vastly different from the toxic mold back in 2005 with Diamond foods. And it is vastly different from the vitamin overdose in that other brand. Those two cases had reported and confirmed cases of pets getting ill and actually dying.


Members of the GRF have reported dogs getting sick. I don't remember which thread, though, because there are several on this subject.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Members of the GRF have reported dogs getting sick. I don't remember which thread, though, because there are several on this subject.


Was the food tested, did they confirm it was salmonella?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> Was the food tested, did they confirm it was salmonella?


See post 43 in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...2-more-recall-kirkland-totw-one-wellness.html. I don't think she knows yet. The batch of food was not among those listed as being recalled so far.

This is one post, but I think there are others. As noted before, there are several threads about this recall.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> See post 43 in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...2-more-recall-kirkland-totw-one-wellness.html. I don't think she knows yet. The batch of food was not among those listed as being recalled so far.
> 
> This is one post, but I think there are others. As noted before, there are several threads about this recall.


I mean no disrespect or disconcern towards that poster, and I've never heard of the dog food they are feeding their dog... I imagine I would be freaking out too... 

But again, without testing the food for salmonella.... this could be something different going on with their dog. I hope their dog feels better. Poor little guy.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Megora said:


> But there haven't been any confirmed cases yet, though... right? The only confirmed cases of food-poisoning that I saw were people. I could have sworn I read that there were no reported cases of dogs getting sick.
> 
> Dogs can suffer gastroenteritis from salmonella. But have there been any confirmed cases beyond what is reported on forums? I tend to take comments on forums or food lists with a grain of salt because every brand of dog food out there has somebody saying it killed their dog or made their dog extremely ill.
> 
> This salmonella thing is vastly different from the toxic mold back in 2005 with Diamond foods. And it is vastly different from the vitamin overdose in that other brand. Those two cases had reported and confirmed cases of pets getting ill and actually dying.


Facebook and all kinds of forums are flooded with claims of dogs being sick. I know the FDA has been contacted on a few--yet they still claim no dogs are sick. 

Bad thing is--by the time many realized it "could be" the food, the food was gone. So not all can be tested at this point. I imagine now that people know of the problems with Diamond, there will be from this point forward.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> Facebook and all kinds of forums are flooded with claims of dogs being sick. I know the FDA has been contacted on a few--yet they still claim no dogs are sick.


The problem is that I'm sure dogs are sick because of dog food all the time. And it's various triggers, including the way the food is kept (I would not buy dog food from tractor supply simply based on how the dog food is kept + everything smelling chemically in there). 

You all know the standard advice - if the dog refuses to eat the food from a new bag... pack it up and take it back to the store. 

Sick as in upset stomachs or minor issues can get pretty inflated when you have recalls going on. 

They can't recognize or "count" sick dogs if they do not investigate them.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Megora said:


> The problem is that I'm sure dogs are sick because of dog food all the time. And it's various triggers, including the way the food is kept (I would not buy dog food from tractor supply simply based on how the dog food is kept + everything smelling chemically in there).
> 
> You all know the standard advice - if the dog refuses to eat the food from a new bag... pack it up and take it back to the store.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'm not talking about the minor stomach issues that may or may not be food related--but the full out bloody diharrea and vomitting and one said hers was diagnosed with "full blown enteritis caused by salmonella". 

Yes, there are many cases that could be "inflated" by the recalls--or the what ifs. Heck, my own dog was vomitting on Natural Balance--but I haven't claimed it was the food. Could've been--or it could've been it just didn't agree with him. So I'm not an over-reactive person, though I do understand what you are saying--and would agree there is some of that out there too. 
There are some cases though, that the vets are saying it is the food causing their problems. No doubts. And then there are some cases that happened even before the recalls were announced. It only really made sense after.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> Yeah, but I'm not talking about the minor stomach issues that may or may not be food related--but the full out bloody diharrea and vomitting and one said hers was diagnosed with "full blown enteritis caused by salmonella".


Diagnosed as caused by salmonella - my only quibble with that is that unless they tested the food or had some way of testing the dog to see if it was in his poop, I'm not really sure how definite that is? 

Vets don't always know based on the dog with symptoms what 'causes' the symptoms - simply because there are so many causes, including eating people food. 

Jacks had full out blood diarrhea and an upset stomach (he didn't vomit, but he was displaying lack of appetite) after eating Nature's Variety. I quickly returned that bag and marked that food off as something that I would never feed to my dog ever again. 

I had my vet on notice at the time, but they didn't even want to see him that first day based on my descriptions of bright red blood and lethargy. 

I am pretty sure that the reaction was directly related to the food. So sometimes this happens simply because the food is way too much for the dog. 

I hate to imagine how bad he would have been if he'd gotten more than 1/4 a cup at a time.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Megora said:


> Diagnosed as caused by salmonella - my only quibble with that is that unless they tested the food or had some way of testing the dog to see if it was in his poop, I'm not really sure how definite that is?
> 
> Vets don't always know based on the dog with symptoms what 'causes' the symptoms - simply because there are so many causes, including eating people food.
> 
> ...


And I'm sure that can happen, but I would also bet that this happened pretty quick into a new brand of food for him, right? Would you not suspect something more severe if you had been feeding the same brand for months to years and then all of a sudden dogs were very ill off of a new bag? I think I would.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wagners Mom said:


> And I'm sure that can happen, but I would also bet that this happened pretty quick into a new brand of food for him, right? Would you not suspect something more severe if you had been feeding the same brand for months to years and then all of a sudden dogs were very ill off of a new bag? I think I would.


I would suspect something wrong with a bag if my dog became sick after I opened a new bag, yes. 

It would be different if my dog were sick or not quite right for months and I assumed it was nothing until suddenly this recall happened and I jumped to the conclusion that my dog had a case of salmonella poisoning. 

Meanwhile what really could have been going on was food allergies, food intolerance, frazzled intestines, reaction to eating dog or cat poop, reaction to eating cat food, etc...

ETA - Jacks had that reaction about a week after I started supplementing some of that food with his regular food. It was definitely an intolerance issue.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Megora said:


> I would suspect something wrong with a bag if my dog became sick after I opened a new bag, yes.
> 
> It would be different if my dog were sick or not quite right for months and I assumed it was nothing until suddenly this recall happened and I jumped to the conclusion that my dog had a case of salmonella poisoning.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying. 

Unfortunately not a lot of people are either that "in tune" with their pets, aware of the affects of dog foods in general or truly understand all of the possibilites that can happen when a food doesn't agree with dogs. And they are the ones that probably intensify situations like these, when in fact, there may only be a handful of dogs whose sicknesses truly come from "bad food". 

But then you have those that know more than the average dog owner and those are the ones that have convinced me that there is a huge issue with the Diamond products at this time--and it is something to be concerned about.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If I lose another dog to another recall im going to be peeved!!!!!!!!!!

Unless Acana gets recalls im not planning to switch to anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Fromm is available from many online sites. I like Mr Chewy's.com Free shipping over $49 and 15% off today. Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Duck & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food


She's moving overseas--needs overseas shipping options for Fromms.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ElvisnHenry'sMom55 said:


> This is what I got Henry in place of Premium Edge. How do you and your dogs like it? Everything else that'd I like to try is just a little too expensive for our budget. This food is slightly more expensive, but still within my budget.


 
Roxy and Remy are doing great on the PPP SS, they both seem to love it. 
I'd never fed a fish formula to my guys until I switched to this, they've always been on Chicken or lamb before.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Why would you switch if the dog is doing well on the food and the recalls are not based on something that could harm the dog?


That's everyone's choice to make with how comfortable they are with messing with salmonella. I feed my cats raw, but do take precautions such as rinsing food before they eat it-in that case the contamination is on the outside. Even raw food advocates do not suggest feeding pre-ground food because of the possibility of contamination mixed in. It's also been shown that animals fed raw shed more salmonella than other animals. I think it's safe to say that an animal fed a food with higher than normal salmonella contamination may shed salmonella, which can be problematic to humans. There are some rather nasty strains of salmonella out there!
In my situation, I have a dog on chemotherapy, so you can bet that I will be following this closely!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, so far I am not switching dog food brands, still feeding TOTW. My boys are doing really well on it. The bags I have, don't have the production code of the "possibly" contaminated bags.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Fromm and Eagle are family owned and run in their own manufacturing plants.... 

Keep in mind that Proctor and Gamble acquired Natura who makes Innova and some of the others... I honestly don't trust them... 

I currently feed Fromm and have been happy with it... (most dogs are on raw... except Natalie who gets Fromm)


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Fromm is available from many online sites. I like Mr Chewy's.com Free shipping over $49 and 15% off today. Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Duck & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food


yeah I know that if we're still in US. I'm relocating across the globe where dog food costs a bomb. TOTW costs around $130USD there.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, where are you going? 
When I was in Germany the last time, I was feeding my previous golden Eukanuba. I paid an arm and a leg for that in a German petstore.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to Singapore! Crazy price right? No choice. I would love to continue using Fromm if Singapore has it. What a pity they don't. Brands like Orijen and Acana are costing almost 180USD in Singapore. Can't afford to feed that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wowzers.. Don't we have a member in Singapore???? Anyone remember who it is... they may have some tips for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Wowzers.. Don't we have a member in Singapore???? Anyone remember who it is... they may have some tips for you.


Taiwan--different country, if I'm thinking of the right member!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For anyone in my area at least--the Kirkland kibbles were not recalled, at least at the East Plano TX Costco location--was there earlier today and made a run over to the Pet Section to check it out.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I went into Petsmart tonite to get a box of dog treats (moths flew out when i got home so thats going back) but anyways they still have all Diamond Foods out on sale! i went up to the register and asked if they knew about the recall they said they did? so i asked why on earth Diamond Lamb/rice, TOTW is still on the shelves? I would think they wouldnt have them out?..A few customers had no idea


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Orijen and Honest Kitchen


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> I went into Petsmart tonite to get a box of dog treats (moths flew out when i got home so thats going back) but anyways they still have all Diamond Foods out on sale! i went up to the register and asked if they knew about the recall they said they did? so i asked why on earth Diamond Lamb/rice, TOTW is still on the shelves? I would think they wouldnt have them out?..A few customers had no idea


Are you sure you weren't at Petco. I work for PetSmart and we don't sell any diamond foods.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Riley's Mom said:


> Are you sure you weren't at Petco. I work for PetSmart and we don't sell any diamond foods.


MISTAKE SO SORRY!!! it was PetSupermarket..Petsmart and Petsupermarket are right near eachother..so i got confused..


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

This huge recall scenario is a good example of one of the benefits of rotation feeding. Having identified 2, or better yet 3, different kibbles your dog does well on that are manufactured by 3 different companies gives you a fallback. There is no scrambling to find a new food because you already have a couple other foods your dog has had success with.

My dogs are eating California Natural puppy formulas at the moment (they're not puppies; I just prefer the higher protein). I also rotate with NutriSource and Acana.

Diamond's Gaston, N.C. plant repeatedly has major problems. I can't imagine that anyone would knowingly ever feed a kibble manufactured there again. Personally, I think consumers should avoid all Diamond-produced kibble as a way of registering their dissatisfaction of the way Diamond conducts business.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> This huge recall scenario is a good example of one of the benefits of rotation feeding. Having identified 2, or better yet 3, different kibbles your dog does well on that are manufactured by 3 different companies gives you a fallback. There is no scrambling to find a new food because you already have a couple other foods your dog has had success with.
> 
> My dogs are eating California Natural puppy formulas at the moment (they're not puppies; I just prefer the higher protein). I also rotate with NutriSource and Acana.
> 
> Diamond's Gaston, N.C. plant repeatedly has major problems. I can't imagine that anyone would knowingly ever feed a kibble manufactured there again. Personally, I think consumers should avoid all Diamond-produced kibble as a way of registering their dissatisfaction of the way Diamond conducts business.


MB, do you have any concerns about CN because of the P&G take-over? Have you noticed any changes in the formula or other indications that P&G has started to transform CN into a grocery store food as they did with Iams? Thanks.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Orijen here for my two. Nothing but good to report so far.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to keep Kasey on Taste of the Wild because we had problems with food and she does great on this! Now that I can't get it anywhere I have no choice but to switch. The best I can get is Nutri Source so I am hoping we have no problems! Anyone know anything about Nutri Source?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not switching, since none of the product I have seen in my area is from the NC plant. However, I have been feeding the puppies Nutrisource and it is a really good food.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> I went into Petsmart tonite to get a box of dog treats (moths flew out when i got home so thats going back) but anyways they still have all Diamond Foods out on sale! i went up to the register and asked if they knew about the recall they said they did? so i asked why on earth Diamond Lamb/rice, TOTW is still on the shelves? I would think they wouldnt have them out?..A few customers had no idea


It's likely because the food out on the shelves was not on the recall list. Even though it's the "flavor" that was recalled, they were only recalling the foods processed at the Gaston, SC (not NC) plant. The food they had out on the shelves was probably manufactured at other plants.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I switched Sadie over from Diamond Naturals to Taste of the Wild in January ( I think ). She was having some hot spot type rashes. Haven't had any since we switched her over and she is ALOT less itchy also. I'll be sticking with Taste of the Wild.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

artbuc said:


> MB, do you have any concerns about CN because of the P&G take-over? Have you noticed any changes in the formula or other indications that P&G has started to transform CN into a grocery store food as they did with Iams? Thanks.


When the sale to P&G first took place, I didn't feed any Natura product (EVO, CN or Innova) for the next year. I took a wait-and-see stance. 

Since that time, the quality seems to have been maintained and the manufacturing plant in Nebraska, even though a fairly modern one, has been recently been improved further.

The California Natural formulas are so simplistic and fill a niche that I think it wouldn't serve any purpose for P&G to tinker with them.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

wmag said:


> I would like to keep Kasey on Taste of the Wild because we had problems with food and she does great on this! Now that I can't get it anywhere I have no choice but to switch. The best I can get is Nutri Source so I am hoping we have no problems! *Anyone know anything about Nutri Source?*




NutriSource is one of the brands in my dogs' rotation (along with California Natural Puppy and Acana). I've been very happy with it. It is a good value for a straight-forward set of ingredients . . . not true limited ingredient formulas but minus a lot of those ingredients you so often see included for marketing purposes.

NutriSource is made by a family company in their own plant in Perham, Minnesota. They have had no recalls.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I got an email from our vet clinic and thought I'd point this out to everyone:



> All of these products have been recalled because of potential contamination with Salmonella bacteria. The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) reports that 14 people in 9 states have been sickened due to contact with either contaminated food or with the dogs that have consumed the food. *At this point no pet illnesses have been reported in connection with the recalled foods.*


 key words, "at this point." 

The notice listed the recalled foods, which I'm not posting here because the list is changing daily, but it concluded as follows:



> If you have any of these foods in your home, we recommend sealing it in a plastic bag and disposing of it, thoroughly cleaning all items that may have come in contact with the food, wash your hands thoroughly, and switch to a non-recalled brand of dog food or cat food immediately. If any people or pets in your household develop gastrointestinal symptoms (e.g., vomiting, diarrhea, loss of appetite, fever or abdominal pain), contact your doctor or veterinarian immediately.
> 
> For a recommendation for your pet's nutritional needs, call us today


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I will be honest and tell you that I don't trust a huge corporation like Proctor and Gamble to put the health and well being of my dogs over their corporate profits. I don't trust them not to outsource manufacturing, use less than stellar products or get their ingredients from China... and as such I won't use any product made my P&G.... 

that is just my two cents


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I also heard that no dogs have been reported to be sick. The danger is to us humans in handling the food...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I also heard that no dogs have been reported to be sick. The danger is to us humans in handling the food...


I have visions of us all doning gas masks and protective gloves to feed our dogs . :uhoh:

I recall another incident of human salmonella poisoning from dog food a few years ago and it opened my eyes to the need to hand wash when handling the dog food. I've slacked recently though. :doh:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How are all of these recalls affecting the availability of the other foods?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Shalva said:


> I will be honest and tell you that I don't trust a huge corporation like Proctor and Gamble to put the health and well being of my dogs over their corporate profits. I don't trust them not to outsource manufacturing, use less than stellar products or get their ingredients from China... and as such I won't use any product made my P&G....
> 
> that is just my two cents


While I like to support the smaller family-owned pet food manufacturers like NutriSource and Fromm (which I do), I see a real need for some dogs to have access to very simple formulas like the California Natural.

My communications with reps indicate that the California Natural is still made at the Natura plant in Nebraska which has recently been updated in spite of being rather new. You can also go to this web site which gives the source for each ingredient in any of the Natura formulas. Natura - See Beyond the Bag

As far as the quality of the specific meat meals, I'll admit that there is no exact way to know if they've changed and what grade is used. But at the same time I can't say I know the quality grade used in any other brand either. There can be some correlation to the higher the ash percentage; the poorer the meat grade quality when comparing formulas with similar protein percentage. But that's not a fail-proof method either.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

wmag said:


> I would like to keep Kasey on Taste of the Wild because we had problems with food and she does great on this! Now that I can't get it anywhere I have no choice but to switch. The best I can get is Nutri Source so I am hoping we have no problems! Anyone know anything about Nutri Source?


Don't assume that you can't find it. Saturday afternoon we found TOTW at our neighborhood Seed and Feed store that was not on the recall list. We checked every bag and a lot of them were on the recall list, but not all of them.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Don't assume that you can't find it. Saturday afternoon we found TOTW at our neighborhood Seed and Feed store that was not on the recall list. We checked every bag and a lot of them were on the recall list, but not all of them.


Where I live I don't have alot of options! I have a pet store, tractor supply, and a local feed store and they were all out! I did get some samples from the feed store that were not included in the recall but it is only enough to get me through until tomorrow! So I will be trying Nutrisource!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

> *All of these products have been recalled because of potential contamination with Salmonella bacteria. The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) reports that 14 people in 9 states have been sickened* due to contact with either contaminated food or with the dogs that have consumed the food.


My son called my laughing hysterically that so many people have been sickened by dog food. He was wondering why they were eating it:doh:


----------



## keno55437 (Oct 9, 2009)

We rotate kibble every two bags, and were currently feeding Canidae All Life Stages at time of Diamond recall announcement. Though my bag has same code, the fresh by date was out of the range being recalled. Nonetheless, in the first weeks of transitioning her on to that bag, she was very ill, with diarrhea and throwing up. Nursed her with chicken and rice over course of a week+. Fecal check showed nothing, but I know now that salmonella would *not* show in run of the mill vet fecal.

Bottom line, returned the bag of Canidae and did more research...especially when voluntary recalls were extended to some production at Metta, MO plant.

We are transitioned to "The Honest Kitchen" Keen, and so far...with good result. She loves it, too. It is notably more expensive, though...so I don't think this will be anything more than an option in our rotations. I really value that it is made in a plant used for food consumed by humans, and that the food is human-grade. Also, no ingredients sourced from China. Period.

The other kibble in our rotations are/were: California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato, Solid Gold Hundenflocken, Nature's Variety Prairie Salmon & Brown Rice...and the Canidae All Life Stages.


----------

